# Easiest Feeders To Breed?



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everybody!

I am looking to breed some feeders for my Cichlids, and I was wondering what the best feeder fish to breed would be?

I currently have: Green Terror, Jack Dempsey, Managuense, Jeweled, Kenyi, Auratus, and as of today, a Flowerhorn. (all in a 65 gallon tall.. 3 ft long, 18 inches wide, 2 feet tall)

The flowerhorn is significantly bigger than the other tank mates, especially the GT, Auratus and Kenyi.. the Jeweled too.. maybe.

So.. I am hoping they will get along just fine.. but we'll see what happens. So far, nobody has been consumed or bitten, so far so good







(actually, the Flowerhorn has only shown mild aggression so far.. just chasing other fish out of his new flat stone cave







)

Anyways, I bought a few guppies and two of the females died over night for some reason. I have at least 2 males left and 4 females, so not too big of a loss.. besides the fact that they were full grown adults and now I have babies and sub adults..

Should I stick with the guppies? If so what are some good tips or advice you guys could offer? I have them set up in a 14 inch long, 8 and a half inch high, 8 inch wide tank. It is being filtered with a submersible 10 - 20 gallon filter.

It also has a relatively large plant floating at the top/middle of the tank, which provides cover for the smaller guppies, and for any fry that result from breeding)

But, what happens when they do breed? I heard you put them in a net or something until they are big enough to feed out..

Any more info on the breeding of guppies (provided that is the best option for me) would be greatly appreciated!

Any suggestions on OTHER feeders that are easy to breed, easy to keep (so not taking up a huge aquarium) and worth the money (aka.. not so expensive to breed that buying them is cheaper..) would be appreciated

I like giving my fish that natural enjoyment of hunting, so I would love to breed my own feeders so I don't have to worry about disease or parasites. I intend on picking up a small bottle of general parasitic treatment (and other treatments) that I can use on my cichlids in case they have anything going on, and the breeder feeders I get from the store, to remove any issues with them as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

i have 2 10gal tanks. one with the adult guppies and then one with the newly hatched guppies. just place the female guppy in the other tank when she is about to lay her eggs and then take her out when she is done. Works fine for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

First of all Guppies do not lay eggs, they give birth to live fry.

I had better success with Swordtails, they are also live bearers and they have bigger batches of fry that are quite a bit bigger/meater than guppy fry. I kept 6 females and 1 male, whenever I saw the dark gravid spot on their side, I just scooped them up and placed them in one of the breeder nets. I always had 3 breeder nets set up on the side of the tank. When the babies were born, I removed the female and placed her back in the tank. I fed the new fry fry bites and they grew really fast.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

jalbrecht45 said:


> i have 2 10gal tanks. one with the adult guppies and then one with the newly hatched guppies. just place the female guppy in the other tank when she is about to lay her eggs and then take her out when she is done. Works fine for me.


guppies don't lay eggs and their fry don't hatch. They are live bearers!


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

how fast do sword tales breed?


----------



## Nuchal Hump (Feb 9, 2012)

Tlapia! I have a small pair of Blues (100 gram).I just had my first suc. spawn..700 fry..After the Mother released them,10 days after spawn, they ate baby brine for 3 days and then were imeadiatly on crushed pellets.I just got rid of all my old garbage food. They are like Rats!


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

hastatus said:


> i have 2 10gal tanks. one with the adult guppies and then one with the newly hatched guppies. just place the female guppy in the other tank when she is about to lay her eggs and then take her out when she is done. Works fine for me.


guppies don't lay eggs and their fry don't hatch. They are live bearers!
[/quote]
i meant fry not eggs. sorry


----------

